# Restoring white walls?



## marching_out (May 12, 2017)

What does everyone use to bring back the white on white wall tires? I have some Westwinds I'd like to use on a restore project but they are more of an off white than white. I've seen some references to tire paint and have actually used black tire paint on a mini bike project but never white. Thoughts and comments....


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2017)

I use a stiff brush and a Comet paste.


----------



## marching_out (May 12, 2017)

Great idea. I've used Soft Scrub with a tooth brush which helped a little but I think I need to take off a very thin top layer to get down to some original white.


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2017)

marching_out said:


> Great idea. I've used Soft Scrub with a tooth brush which helped a little but I think I need to take off a very thin top layer to get down to some original white.




A tooth brush! :eek:  Use a big stiff manly hand scrubbing brush and scrub it like you mean it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2017)

After you get them scrubbed clean, use 303 Protectant on the sidewalls.  Even on white leather this is the recommended cleaner and protectant, and I use it on my gumwalls and gum hoods.


----------



## OhioJones (May 31, 2017)

I've got a John Deer product that I favor. Can't for the life of me think of the name, though. Same stuff the farmers use on their huge tractor tires. Used it on my original Goodyear on my CT and i couldn't believe how well it came out. Mind you, it is NOT a white wall. 
My $.02


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 31, 2017)

http://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection-TY16369.html


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> I've got a John Deer product that I favor. Can't for the life of me think of the name, though. Same stuff the farmers use on their huge tractor tires. Used it on my original Goodyear on my CT and i couldn't believe how well it came out. Mind you, it is NOT a white wall.
> My $.02




I've tried may stores looking for the John Deer tire protectant I cant find anything similar at the box stores, tractor supply, ace hardware etc.  Is there another product that will get the same results?  No john deer store'swhere I live.

Mike


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 4, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> I've tried may stores looking for the John Deer tire protectant I cant find anything similar at the box stores, tractor supply, ace hardware etc.  Is there another product that will get the same results?  No john deer store'swhere I live.
> 
> Mike




Honestly, I'm not sure if there is. This was recommended by several members and I didn't even bother to try anything else. You can order it online. It isn't all that pricey.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll look online good idea, thanks.


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 5, 2017)

Mike, check out Ag Pro, there's one in Gainesville.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 14, 2017)

My brother in law restores JD tractors and gave me some "tire paint" he used on old tractor tires. I used it on a mini bike I restored. The stuff worked great but I have no idea what it was because he gave it to me in a coffee can. I was thinking there might be the same type of paint for white walls.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 16, 2017)

marching_out said:


> My brother in law restores JD tractors and gave me some "tire paint" he used on old tractor tires. I used it on a mini bike I restored. The stuff worked great but I have no idea what it was because he gave it to me in a coffee can. I was thinking there might be the same type of paint for white walls.




https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum...alls-revisited-using-white-tire-paint.469930/
http://customwhitewalls.com/wordpress/whitewall-paint/
https://www.rangerpaint.com/products/white-sidewall

Lots of products out there.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/purple-power-degreaser.128909/


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 9, 2018)

I have used tire paint with good results


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 10, 2018)

Wesleys tire cleaner was great but wear gloves....fumes are vile too


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 25, 2018)

Try bleach white,Put on one side at a time and let it set overnite


----------



## RustySprockets (Apr 27, 2018)

I used to love Bleche-Wite, but it just isn't the same since Westley's sold out a half-dozen years ago.  Black Magic bought the name and slapped it on a reformulated, inferior product.  Maybe you'll be happy with it, but it's just not the same as it used to be.


----------

